# Siamese Cat



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi,

If anyone is interested in Re Homing a Siamese Neutered Cat who needs a home with only Siamese/Orientals or no other cats please PM me.

Thank


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi 
It would help if you provide more information. 

Where in the UK is the cat?
Male or female?
Age?
Health?
Reason for rehoming?
Why only Siamese/orientals as other cats?

I doubt you will get many replies just based on your original post


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I took it that OP was looking FOR a cat rather than giving one away.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Paddypaws said:


> I took it that OP was looking FOR a cat rather than giving one away.


Oh oops I read it the other way around


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

moggie14 said:


> Oh oops I read it the other way around


So did i  ..... Guess it could be read both ways , " great minds think alike " .... Fools seldom differ


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

tincan said:


> So did i  ..... Guess it could be read both ways , " great minds think alike " .... Fools seldom differ


well of course I could well be the one who is wrong in my interpretation.  and actually now I have re-read it I do think I may be the one misunderstanding the OP


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I understood it to mean that the op is looking to rehome a cat. 
Hello Biawhiska - haven't seen you around for a while. Hope you are OK


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I am sure all will be revealed .....


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

As Biawhiska is/was a breeder, and a regular member on here in former times, I'm sure she is posting about a cat in need, that needs a new home.


----------

